# New model from Voltage Guitar Cabinets!



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

Re posting this after the unfortunate shutdown here... Tentatively the V100 (two 50w Alnicos) this cab will feature our usual cabinet grade Baltic Birch, a cornerless design, fixed baffle, t-nutted inset handles, cool new inset logo, custom tolex (we are capable of many variations-use your imagination!) back panel of your choice, stereo/mono input panel if you desire and our always bullet proof construction.
Other speaker options will of course be available. WGS Green Beret/Black n Blue was a nice combo, Vet30/ET65 is a bit of a fave combo here. Just did one with two 80w WGS Liberators and aside from cool loud cleans tones, it was thunderous when tuned down!

The always popular S series might be getting a bit of a makeover as well.

Will be tolexing the final production prototype tomorrow - any thoughts? :congratulatory:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks pretty cool! Would love to see it in other tolex/grill cloth combos. 

Can you guys do angled baffles?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was at the shop about a month ago (kev is my brother), it was cool to see stuff being put together. I also played thru the prototype cab and it sounded huge.

Side note, James Peters of Peters Amplification wires up their input panels and the soldering and wiring work is beauteous to behold.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

The VB's currently feature angled baffle boards and are the biggest sounding of our cabs.

- - - Updated - - -

Yes keto, my ears are still ringing from that day... :smile-new:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

Cool OEM combo box for an amp builder featuring more cool custom tolex designs. We have done quite a few tolex graphics lately, if you have an idea for a Voltage cab with custom art, let us know!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sweet..............


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

that's hot & sweet........


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> that's hot & sweet........


 Thanks! Almost done another custom S212 -


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

We are gonna do another one of these cabs - haven't decided on anything, any custom tolex design ideas out there?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We are gonna do another one of these cabs - haven't decided on anything, any custom tolex design ideas out there?


What about inlayin "voltage" done in a cool font?

Always dug these cabs, still want to try one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

Did this one:






have thought about doing full word Voltage logo on a cab with a front valance, would be cool, challenging!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

Cool combo we just completed.








- - - Updated - - -

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Voltage-Guitar-Cabinets/226504837366561


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I really like this ^^^ and was just saying to keto this weekend that I want a Voltage cab for my Stang Ray, that way my initials will be on the amp. I should also say what I did try this weekend, a single 12, sounded and looked great!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

Inlaid Maple leaf matched on upper/removable lower back panel.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, I've never put much thought into cabs before, but these are awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Diablo, we put the thought into them for you!:smile-new:


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Anxious for my pair of S112's.

80)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey dradlin, you won't have to wait too long, cabs are taking shape.

Semi off topic - I've been meaning to rant on this for a while but there seems to be a lot of mystery/mojo/BS about wood, cab construction and the like. We use 5/8" Baltic Birch for the bodies as well as baffle boards (412's get 3/4" baffle boards) and I will tell you right now what a difference actual wood makes in tone. Like anything, softer = looser and harder = tighter if one can generalize. You loose a lot of energy when the wood is sucking up the speaker movement, too soft wood or junky particle board will not serve you well! (imagine a cab of styrofoam vs one of cement - clearly they will sound very different. Obviously wood types are not this broad but this example is good to understand rigidity and the material's ultimate effect)

We tried various thicknesses of birch, 3/4" stock on the bodies made for a cab that we felt was just lacking in "musical" (for lack of a better word) sonority and 1/2" tended towards a bit too loose of a feel tone response wise. The 5/8" stuff resonates just enough to make the cab an instrument if you will - not like MDF which is good for say studio monitoring where you want an unaffected playback of the instruments tone - the Voltage cabs ARE instruments! And like any good instrument they are there for colour! A great example is the VB212 we build (with the fixed baffle), when you slap two Vintage 30's in this cab (which are not always my fave) it has a woody grunt that is entirely a function of that wood we use - in the recipe in which we use it. I can hear the birch a mile away no BS. In this cab I love Vintage 30's! There is a lot more going on in guitar cabinets than I believe people realize. V30's sound like V30's BUT I typically only like them in our VB's. Before you try to "fix" a cab with new speakers you may want to do some research into what it is you are fixing first as you may not end up where you think you will. Yes there are lots of good cabs out there, and lots of dogs too.

Phew, rant over -
Back to the shop I go! :smile-new:

edit: this post is not directed at anyone here, just random thoughts after many many cabs and many more conversations!


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey dradlin, you won't have to wait too long, cabs are taking shape.


Good news... thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

